# Nord vpn



## tidewatcher (Jan 22, 2020)

Been using Nord VPN and it’s been fine for bbc for a while but suddenly I am getting “an unknown error” message and failing to connect. Tried a number of different ip addresses but no joy. Anyone else had this problem and is anyone else using a different vpn more successfully.


----------



## bartman (Jan 22, 2020)

I've been using Nord VPN for about a year and a half now. I've not had any serious problems with it such as failing to connect, but I have had a couple of niggles to sort out with setup. I have found them to be extremely helpful in their online live chat, and I know my friend has had similar helpful experiences on the phone to them, so I would recommend getting them to help you sort it out.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 22, 2020)

Sent a query to Nord and the reply states they are having some minor issues with the bbc which they are working on to resolve. Anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## iampatman (Jan 22, 2020)

Use Nord VPN all the time in Spain without problems. Currently on #**** and no issues. (PM me if you want the number). When the BBC twig that one the advantage of Nord Is the number of servers they have in the UK. Just a catch up game really. 

Pat


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 23, 2020)

If you fancy a change I have been using Surfshark having had problems with others including Nord VPN. I have used it in France Spain and Portugal so far. No problem at all with it.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 23, 2020)

Still no luck with Nord. Tried the server as recommended but the same message comes up. I have raised the issue again with Nord as they do seem to be having issues, all a bit frustrating.


----------



## REC (Jan 23, 2020)

I had an issue yesterday and changed the server to "obsfucated" and connected fine. Normally have no issues with Nord, which isn't very helpful to tidewatcher. Don't usually use the first recommended connection, not sure why....


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 24, 2020)

Contacted Nord again and I must say they are very helpful. Firstly as I was using an iPad they suggested turning location services off, (duh!) and then to use iPlayer via the search engine and using the “stealth” type setting and not to use the app. Tried it and all seems well. So it looks as though the App is off limits. I do get a bit annoyed as I am a licence payer and only wish to watch what I have paid for. Surely it is not beyond the realms of technology for a one time pass code linked to your licence to be available so that people who travel get what they have paid for, a years access to the BBC?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't even know what a VPN is other than virtual private network.  So still no wiser.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 24, 2020)

Shhh. Secret Squirrel, it’s so you can watch BBC and other UK television and listen to UK radio on line when in foreign parts. They are also useful for adding a layer of security when using mobile devices away from home.


----------

